# never mind



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all,
Is there an equivalent to this expression in Tagalog.
Never mind ( like saying "there's no problem", "it has no importance" or something similar ).


----------



## cALLgUrl

Hindi bale na / di bale na. This phrase is nearly translated to "it has no importance" or "it doesn't matter".


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

*Hindi/di bale na lang.* or *Bahala na.*


----------



## Cracker Jack

You can also say ''Huwag mong pansinin.''  Although literally it means ''don't bother.''


----------



## cyrille2188

In certain circumstances, "Hayaan mo na" can be used for never mind.


----------



## moro_of_venice

in chat I used "pabayaan" and or " kalimutan"


----------



## LatinRainbow

moro_of_venice said:


> in chat I used "pabayaan" and or " kalimutan"


Hi, 
Just to add some knowledge, the root for pabayaan is it "pabaya"? ( meaning careless? )


----------



## LatinRainbow

Cracker Jack said:


> You can also say ''Huwag mong pansinin.'' Although literally it means ''don't bother.''


Hi Cracker Jack,
Tell me, "pansin_in_" (itself) would mean something like paying attention?
Is it correct?


----------



## balasang

^^
You're correct, LatinRainbow

Pansinin means paying attention to it, or 'minding' something or someone

Pansinin mo ako. Pay attention to me


----------



## nahash

LatinRainbow said:


> Hi you all,
> Is there an equivalent to this expression in Tagalog.
> Never mind ( like saying "there's no problem", "it has no importance" or something similar ).


 

HI!
you can say never mind> hindi bale,wag mong pansinin


----------



## LatinRainbow

balasang said:


> ^^
> Pansinin mo ako. Pay attention to me


I do, believe me.
Thanks...


----------



## SINIK

cyrille2188 said:


> In certain circumstances, "Hayaan mo na" can be used for never mind.



what certain circumstances would they be?


----------



## Chigurh

SINIK said:


> what certain circumstances would they be?



"leave it alone" is a good translation for 'hayaan mo na'


----------

